# Hootbob Hits 5 0 0 0



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*HOOTBOB HITS 5000*

WOW...

actually I have learned many things from his postings -- good job OM...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW, congrats Don.

Is the siding done yet?????

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Don....I will by you a beer Friday night!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*5,000 Posts!*

Wow, Don... I can only imagine! 
Congratulations. You are 'Da Man!!!




















































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone















Doug it won't be to long for you to the mega mile stone









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

When do you find time for camping?









Thanks for all the help you provide to this forum. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW HOOTBOB HITS 5000 POSTSand MrsHootbob is still waiting for her turn to use the computer and NO Mike the siding is not done yet.









Congrats Donald








Luv
Peg


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Get a life!

No, not an Outbackers.com life.

A Camping life.....finish the siding first.

I'll see you in the chat room Bro......no post count in there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

Way to go, Man! Congrats.









Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Happy Birthday!







Oh . . . . wait, it's not your birthday.









Congratulations Don. Man, that's a lot of posts. You need to get out camping more. Keep up the good work.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

z-family said:


> [snapback]123069[/snapback]​


I could have not said it any better myself.

Congrats my friend.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone
WOW!!! Rob that is just to cool
I'll have to print that off









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

5000
Congrats Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 5000
> Congrats Don
> [snapback]123110[/snapback]​


Willie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW!

Let me see, if Don spends two minutes on each post and assume he reads 10 posts for every one he posts (that's probably light),and each read post requires four minutes, then he has spent 210,000 minutes on the forum.

Thats 145 days on the forum non-stop (not even to the loo!).

WOW! That's dedication!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> (not even to the loo!)


BBB,

You are assuming the laptop (or PDA) does not go with him...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > (not even to the loo!)
> ...


Sorry I don't have either of them yet
Working on getting a labtop

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!

well - maybe not - I've seen you practice your craft and your goooooood. Even PDX_Doug could learn a thing or two from you. Thanks for all your great posts, phenominal help, sense of humor, perspective, and friendship! Can't wait to meet you, Peg, & the family at the Rally!


----------

